# Combat Medic Pocket Guide Parts 1 and 2



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a pocket guide from when I was a medic.* It is called 91B Combat Medic Pocket Guide Parts 1: Trauma Treatment and Part 2: Medical Emergencies.* I scanned it to PDF and attached it.

About a year ago I found an updated copy on eBay with the same name with the addition of 68W to the title and 91B removed.* Those are MOS titles if you don't know.* The Combat Medic MOS numbers changed.* Anyways the pocket guide I bought is a photo copy that was laminated so the scan is not the greatest.* Take your pick, both are still good reference material when the SHTF and you cant remember something.

View attachment 91B Combat Medic Pocket Guide Part 1.pdf


View attachment 91B Combat Medic Pocket Guide Part 2.pdf


View attachment 68W Combat Medic Pocket Guide Part 1.pdf


View attachment 68W Combat Medic Pocket Guide Part 2.pdf


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I have a pocket guide from when I was a medic.* It is called 91B Combat Medic Pocket Guide Parts 1: Trauma Treatment and Part 2: Medical Emergencies.* I scanned it to PDF and attached it.
> 
> About a year ago I found an updated copy on eBay with the same name with the addition of 68W to the title and 91B removed.* Those are MOS titles if you don't know.* The Combat Medic MOS numbers changed.* Anyways the pocket guide I bought is a photo copy that was laminated so the scan is not the greatest.* Take your pick, both are still good reference material when the SHTF and you cant remember something.
> 
> ...


Awesome...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Appreciate the post!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks @MaterialGeneral.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is there a difference between the two sets?

They have the same titles and reference numbers. Are they just different prints of the same guides from different times?

Thanks for them, by the way!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mucho Gracious!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Is there a difference between the two sets?
> 
> They have the same titles and reference numbers. Are they just different prints of the same guides from different times?
> 
> Thanks for them, by the way!


91B and 68W are one in the same. 91B is old school Combat Medic and was re designated as 68W Medic a few years back and are now licensed both for State and National Certs and need continuing Education to stay current and in the Army. Us old crusty 91B's in the Army got butt hurt when they changed it but it was a must to insure that soldiers are treated with the latest and greatest and evacuated as quick as possible.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Toefoot said:


> 91B and 68W are one in the same. 91B is old school Combat Medic and was re designated as 68W Medic a few years back and are now licensed both for State and National Certs and need continuing Education to stay current and in the Army. Us old crusty 91B's in the Army got butt hurt when they changed it but it was a must to insure that soldiers are treated with the latest and greatest and evacuated as quick as possible.


Thanks!
So there is a difference in content?
I've not read through them yet. Still trying to flip the alternating pages, lol.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks!
> So there is a difference in content?
> I've not read through them yet. Still trying to flip the alternating pages, lol.


Download both and you cant go wrong


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks!
> So there is a difference in content?
> I've not read through them yet. Still trying to flip the alternating pages, lol.


Yes, a little difference with 68W being the newer MOS. The 91B is the better scan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You may like this one Combat Life save course. Real world there were never enough combat medics. Years back the Army went to the combat life saver . As long as there were seat available you could send as many as you wanted . It worked very well. The biggest issue was keeping up with those you sent and keeping them certified.

https://www.mtu.edu/arotc/cadet-portal/docs/ISO871_Student_Self_Study.pdf

Always like this part
Remember, in combat, functioning as a combat lifesaver is 
your secondary
mission. Your combat
duties remain your 
primary mission. Your first priority
while under fire
is to return 
fire and kill the enemy. You should render care to injured 
soldiers only when such care does not endanger your primary 
mission.

11Z5M out.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks!
> So there is a difference in content?
> I've not read through them yet. Still trying to flip the alternating pages, lol.


took out all references to "gooks" and replaced with "ruskies" ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> You may like this one Combat Life save course.


When I was active duty I was a driver on a Bradley and right before I got promoted to gunner they had me do the Combat Lifesaver Course. I feel its really information that all soldiers should know. Not everyone carrying a bag but if your combat lifesaver or medic gets hit someone else can pick up bag and continue mission. I still have the hard copy books on my bookcase with the rest of the other medical books. I have the course on PDF in my e library also.

Something good to have is the Army FM 8-230 Medical Specialist. It is the Medic bible. I have a couple of those hard copy and PDF on the library. I don't know about know but at the time it was hard to find on PDF. Took a long time looking on the net.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I don't know about know but at the time it was hard to find on PDF. Took a long time looking on the net.


I guess it became a bit more popular after you looked.
The first two links from Google turned up exactly what you'd have been looking for.
This one seems to be formatted a bit better: http://www.webpal.org/SAFE/aaarecovery/7_medicine/Medicine - Severe/FM 8-230.pdf


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> When I was active duty I was a driver on a Bradley and right before I got promoted to gunner they had me do the Combat Lifesaver Course. I feel its really information that all soldiers should know. Not everyone carrying a bag but if your combat lifesaver or medic gets hit someone else can pick up bag and continue mission. I still have the hard copy books on my bookcase with the rest of the other medical books. I have the course on PDF in my e library also.
> 
> Something good to have is the Army FM 8-230 Medical Specialist. It is the Medic bible. I have a couple of those hard copy and PDF on the library. I don't know about know but at the time it was hard to find on PDF. Took a long time looking on the net.


 I was well known for filling any course seats of any kind with my solders. I always had a list of soldiers that I could send off on short notice if seats opened up ate the last minute.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I guess it became a bit more popular after you looked.
> The first two links from Google turned up exactly what you'd have been looking for.
> This one seems to be formatted a bit better: http://www.webpal.org/SAFE/aaarecovery/7_medicine/Medicine - Severe/FM 8-230.pdf


Outstanding. Couple this with No Doctor/Dentist/Geriatric/Obstetrics/Pediatric. So many out there to include Ditch Medicine.


----------



## barchen36 (Dec 9, 2021)

Is there a hard copy?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

barchen36 said:


> Is there a hard copy?


Yes, I sell a laminated hard copy with one of my disk library's.

Combat Medic Pocket Guide Parts 1 and 2 Laminated, plus Electronic Library | eBay


----------

